# Man ambushes French soldiers in car attack, later arrested



## Kraut783 (Aug 9, 2017)

"A man rammed his car into a group of soldiers near Paris, injuring six of them, and then was cornered by police in a highway manhunt - the latest in what's become a disturbingly familiar pattern of attacks targeting French security forces."

Man ambushes French soldiers in car attack, later arrested

Quick recovery to the soldiers!


----------

